# Female rats in heat



## thesmallerprint (Oct 28, 2012)

My two female rats never seem to be in heat. Is it possible that they are just really subtle about it? I've never seen them wiggle their ears or arch. At first I thought they could be pregnant because I got them from a store (bad I know but no breeders near me), but I've had them for a bit over 3 weeks now and they're no bigger so I've ruled that out. Any ideas?

Also, I've never noticed them brux either. Could they still be nervous around me?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Rats manly go into heat for a few hours at night every 4 to 7 days. Most people won't even notice it

as for Bruxing, sometimes if your not paying attention you won't notice they are bruxing or boggling. Also since they are new that could be another reason.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Some females dont do the wiggling or the arching either. Check their vaginas every night for a week. Open and wet = in heat. Closed and dry = not in heat.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had one girl that ear wiggled and a couple that boggled, our latest one does neither... ever.


----------

